
Don’t share commented out code - zwieback
https://www.nayuki.io/page/dont-share-commented-out-code
======
zwieback
The only exception I can think of: showing a chunk of code that was replaced
for a specific problem, e.g. the more obvious or higher-performance option was
dismissed because it couldn't be used.

